# Hazebase basehaser pro vs. Look Solution Unique 2 v Antari Z350



## lilricky (Apr 7, 2019)

I've been given the nod to look for a new Hazer. Those 3 names keep popping up in my searches. I'm trying to decide if a pair of Antari's would be better than a single Hazebase. We had a show come through last night with a pair of Hazebases and they were pretty sweet. 

We're an old garage with a capacity of 700 and the ventilation of an old garage. 

Thoughts or opinions?

Thanks


----------



## lwinters630 (Apr 7, 2019)

lilricky said:


> I've been given the nod to look for a new Hazer. Those 3 names keep popping up in my searches. I'm trying to decide if a pair of Antari's would be better than a single Hazebase. We had a show come through last night with a pair of Hazebases and they were pretty sweet.
> 
> We're an old garage with a capacity of 700 and the ventilation of an old garage.
> 
> ...



I have been using the *MDG Atmosphere Hazer* It puts out a very fine even haze. Uses very little juice and excellent hang time.


----------



## np18358 (Apr 9, 2019)

I'll echo the MDG. It is the absolute best haze, and you will certainly be satisfied with the hang time and persistence. I have used both the BaseHazer and Unique, and neither comes even close to the quality of the MDG. Have not used the antari.


----------



## ML.Rice (Apr 9, 2019)

I just played this game but it was for my 99-seat studio theatre so take my recommendation with a grain of salt. 
I looked at the Unique 2.1, Hazebase Base Hazer and the Chauvet Amhaze Whisper. The Whisper looked like someone was smoking in the wings. The hazebase was too loud (for a studio, I was looking for quiet above all) and the most expensive, the haze was fine. The Unique 2.1 is very quiet, efficient, and has nice looking haze. I generally run it at about 4% for the entire show for a light atmosphere and about 12% for a heavier atmosphere. The one occasion where I had fan speed and haze patched backwards I ran haze at 30% for about 20 minutes, it took over an hour for the haze to dissipate. I feel confident I could move this down to our main stage (650 seat, 3 story, traditional proscenium opera house) should the Radiance down there ever crap out. 

That being said, have you looked at a Radiance? They're in the same price range you seem to be in, easy to use, cheap enough fluid, everything inside is SO easily replaceable and prolightingsupply.com has every part. Thats our workhorse hazer on my main stage and while it was paired with a DF-50 for a bit, our DF-50 has crapped out and the Radiance has been doing a great job on its own at everything from a fine haze to a pea-soup "where's stage left?" haze.

The MDG is a fantastic hazer and if you have the money, forget the others and buy that. If you dont, I'd say consider the Radiance (look at the road case w/ fan model too), and then the Unique 2.1.


----------



## lilricky (Apr 9, 2019)

ML.Rice said:


> I just played this game but it was for my 99-seat studio theatre so take my recommendation with a grain of salt.
> I looked at the Unique 2.1, Hazebase Base Hazer and the Chauvet Amhaze Whisper. The Whisper looked like someone was smoking in the wings. The hazebase was too loud (for a studio, I was looking for quiet above all) and the most expensive, the haze was fine. The Unique 2.1 is very quiet, efficient, and has nice looking haze. I generally run it at about 4% for the entire show for a light atmosphere and about 12% for a heavier atmosphere. The one occasion where I had fan speed and haze patched backwards I ran haze at 30% for about 20 minutes, it took over an hour for the haze to dissipate. I feel confident I could move this down to our main stage (650 seat, 3 story, traditional proscenium opera house) should the Radiance down there ever crap out.
> 
> That being said, have you looked at a Radiance? They're in the same price range you seem to be in, easy to use, cheap enough fluid, everything inside is SO easily replaceable and prolightingsupply.com has every part. Thats our workhorse hazer on my main stage and while it was paired with a DF-50 for a bit, our DF-50 has crapped out and the Radiance has been doing a great job on its own at everything from a fine haze to a pea-soup "where's stage left?" haze.
> ...


I’ve read elsewhere that the Unique, the Hazebase and the Tour Haze 2 are essentially the same hazer made by the same German company.


----------



## ML.Rice (Apr 9, 2019)

lilricky said:


> I’ve read elsewhere that the Unique, the Hazebase and the Tour Haze 2 are essentially the same hazer made by the same German company.



The Unique and Tour Haze look like they have the same components in different orientations, the LCD menu/DMX port structure and layout is identical. I can't find anything that suggests the Hazebase is related to the two other than being made in Germany though.


----------



## LD Ryan Conlon (Jul 7, 2020)

The Antari Z350 clogs up constantly - The Unique has a shut down mode " This will ensure that no fluid remains in the vaporizer to come out as droplets when the device is switched on next time "
I think the Hazebase stinks


----------

